# Thoughts On Feeding Beef Toung



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i no longer can buy feeders when ever i want so i am nof feeding beef toung what are some other good freezeable options preferably red colour enhancers they have lost red colour since they got a bit larger


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tounge is a muscle. Idk what nutrition it brings. Lets see what others say.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i was thinking high protien and iron because it is red meat but i could be wrong


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't feed it, but I wouldn't be afraid to either. I wouldn't feed it everyday but it could definitely be in rotation with bunch of other foods.


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i do a 2x2 inch chunk every 3 days or so and the usualy eat it all and i think it has started them breeding but i was thinking of gut loading worms with carrots and spinach for a colour boost


----------

